# Winter Waterfowl - Harlequins, Brant and Surf Scoter



## Glenn Bartley (Apr 5, 2018)

Here are a few from my annual Vancouver Island Birds Photo Workshop.

So nice to have some beautiful sunny days and cooperative subjects!

Glenn


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2018)

Great shots, Glenn.


----------



## razashaikh (Apr 7, 2018)

Lovely Shots Glenn


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 9, 2018)

Glenn Bartley said:


> Here are a few from my annual Vancouver Island Birds Photo Workshop.
> 
> So nice to have some beautiful sunny days and cooperative subjects!
> 
> Glenn



WOW!!!!!

Scott


----------

